# Branson- March 2018



## jwalk03 (Oct 20, 2017)

RCI has several extra vacation weeks available for the week of my daughters spring break next year so we are thinking of taking a trip to Branson.

I was hoping for Wyndham Mountain Vista since it has the indoor pool, but nothing is available through RCI currently.  (It is available through Wyndham, but I don't have any 2018 points available to book it.)  What are the chances it gets added to RCI at some point?  How popular is Branson in March?

I see that Wyndham has a shuttle to Mountain Vista from their other Branson locations so you can use them if you are staying at any of the Wyndham.  Does this apply to the WorldMark Branson too?  It is available through RCI.

Westgate Branson Woods is also available, and does have an indoor pool.  Anyone stayed there with an opinion?  I have stayed at Westgate Smoky Mountains and though it was a perfectly nice resort, as long as you avoid the sales weasels.  Is Branson similar?


----------



## fer829 (Oct 20, 2017)

jwalk03,
I have stayed at Wyndham Mountain Vista, Wyndham Meadows, Wyndham Branson Falls, Holiday Hills, Westgate Branson Woods, Westgate Branson Lakes, and French Quarter in Branson over the last 15+ years. They and others are all good if they are gold or silver crown RCI award which I would usually look at. Check their evaluations on different sites to see if a resort meets your requirements.
Be aware that March is a VERY slow season for Branson as most entertainers move south for the months after Christmas. However, there are still some very good entertainment things to do (e.g. Sight & Sound Theatre, Branson Belle Showboat, Dixie Stampede, etc.).
Check out the possibilities for your time frame at sites such as:
https://www.bransonshows.com/bransonShows.cfm
http://www.reservebranson.com/branson-shows
http://www.1branson.com/
I would think that most Branson resorts would pop up in RCI during that time frame, perhaps even in the various sale listings that RCI has or Last Calls.
I can't address your Worldmark question.
Gene


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 20, 2017)

Are you looking at the last week in March, the week before Easter, or one of the earlier weeks?


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 20, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Are you looking at the last week in March, the week before Easter, or one of the earlier weeks?



3/24/18-3/31/18


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 20, 2017)

This will be the busiest week in March but still off season.  I would keep looking for the one you want for another couple of weeks.


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 21, 2017)

Wyndham Meadows also has an indoor pool. I don't believe the Wyndham shuttle covers the Worldmark. I don't think they are on adjacent properties like the three Wyndhams. I can also recommend Holiday Inn Vacation Club Holiday Hills. They have a lovely (huge) indoor pool. It is located a bit outside Branson proper. Look online to see what shows/attractions will be open on your dates. Silver Dollar City (amusement park) will be open. I haven't stayed at as many properties as fer829, but I usually go about once a year.


----------



## silentg (Oct 21, 2017)

puppymommo said:


> Wyndham Meadows also has an indoor pool. I don't believe the Wyndham shuttle covers the Worldmark. I don't think they are on adjacent properties like the three Wyndhams. I can also recommend Holiday Inn Vacation Club Holiday Hills. They have a lovely (huge) indoor pool. It is located a bit outside Branson proper. Look online to see what shows/attractions will be open on your dates. Silver Dollar City (amusement park) will be open. I haven't stayed at as many properties as fer829, but I usually go about once a year.


Did The Meadows put an indoor pool in recently? We stayed in 2014 and don’t recall an indoor pool?


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 21, 2017)

silentg said:


> Did The Meadows put an indoor pool in recently? We stayed in 2014 and don’t recall an indoor pool?



For at least the last 10 years, the Meadows and Vista have both had their own indoor pools.  

To the OP, I would recommend waiting until January to book for March.  You'll have no problem getting something very nice in Branson during that time period on RCI.  And it will be cheap!


----------



## silentg (Oct 22, 2017)

Must have been so busy off property I missed the indoor pool.
We did a lot of shows and site seeing, not a lot of time at the resort. It was nice, because it was away from the main streets set back and down a hill. We went to the Purple  building half price ticket place got great discounts. Also did Sunday Brunch at College of the Ozarks, highly recommend it.
Silentg


----------



## jwalk03 (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok, its 2/1 so Its time to pull the trigger on one of the RCI Offerings for Branson 3/24-3/31/18.  No Wyndham's or Worldmark are showing up at this point and Westgate only has Hotel rooms, no 1 bedroom or larger units left. 

Holiday Inn Club Holiday Hills

The Falls Village

Palace View by Spinnaker


Which of these resorts would you chose?  Indoor pool is a must for the kids, but it looks like all 3 have that.  I only see outdoor hot tubs listed, any chance the outdoor hot tub will be open in March?  Palace View is $100 more for the week than the other 2.  I think I am leaning toward The Falls Village since I have stayed at Bluegreen before in MB.  Never stayed at a Holiday Inn Club or Spinnaker resort before.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 1, 2018)

The Falls Village and Palace View are both located near each other, and both are excellent locations that are near the main strip.  I'd recommend one of those.  The Falls Village and Palace View have received several positive comments on TUG in the past, so I think you'd be happy with either.  The only slight negative that I've read on Palace View is the thin walls between the units, but the other stuff they offer would make up for that.  I've also heard the inside of the units at the Falls Village are very nice.  Good luck with your vacation plans, and hopefully Silver Dollar City is open during the week that you are planning to come.  They open on March 14th.

Disclaimer - I've driven through all of these, but never stayed in any of them.


----------



## CMVer (Feb 2, 2018)

Palace View is your best choice.  Holiday Hills is on the opposite side of town and not close to anything you want to do.  Falls Village requires an up hill climb to the pool for most units.  Palace View has an easy to access the indoor pool.  Ask for a top floor unit when you check in.  Sometimes they can accommodate that request.


----------



## jwalk03 (Feb 8, 2018)

Woo hoo!  I was actually able to get Wyndham at the Meadows for only a few bucks more than what the RCI Last Call was going to be!  Very happy!  Thank you TUG!


----------



## fer829 (Feb 8, 2018)

silentg said:


> We went to the Purple building half price ticket place got great discounts. Also did Sunday Brunch at College of the Ozarks, highly recommend it.





jwalk03 said:


> Woo hoo! I was actually able to get Wyndham at the Meadows for only a few bucks more than what the RCI Last Call was going to be! Very happy! Thank you TUG!



Congratulations! You will like the Meadows, they also have very good activities available.
I second the suggestions from silentg, the purple building (Branson 2 For 1 Tickets, 1100 W 76 Country Blvd) is the one shop that truly does have 1/2 price tickets with no further obligation. I would also recommend the Sight & Sound Theatre production.
Note that when you check in, you will be directed to another building to get a parking pass (I skipped it the last time with no problem) where you will be pressured to attend a very aggressive sales presentation. However, at the presentation they will probably give you a very good coupon book--better than all the coupon flyers that are available in town.
If you go to McFarlain's Restaurant, ask for the "special" table.
Enjoy your time.
Gene


----------



## silentg (Feb 11, 2018)

jwalk03 said:


> Woo hoo!  I was actually able to get Wyndham at the Meadows for only a few bucks more than what the RCI Last Call was going to be!  Very happy!  Thank you TUG!


Did you rent from a TUG member? Not sure I understand what you mean by just a few more bucks than RCI last call?
Have a great time and write a review when you return home
Silentg


----------



## jwalk03 (Feb 12, 2018)

silentg said:


> Did you rent from a TUG member? Not sure I understand what you mean by just a few more bucks than RCI last call?
> Silentg



Yes I rented from a TUG owner with Platinum benefits, so I was able to rent a 2BR @ Wyndham at the Meadows for $30 more than I would have paid for the RCI at Falls Village or HICV.  (RCI wasn't showing any Wyndham availability for the dates we are going, even though their was availability of multiple units directly through the Wyndham website.)

I certainly will do both!  Thanks.


----------



## jwalk03 (Apr 9, 2018)

I posted a lengthy review on the Branson at the Meadows Resort page and some things on Branson in general if anyone is interested still.


----------



## jmbarnes101 (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm sorry for resurrecting this but it's a year later and I'm looking at the exact same time in 2019 as the OP. I'm looking for a 1 bedroom with a full kitchen, an indoor pool, and something fairly close to the things to do. It's been a long time since I've been in Branson and my daughters have that week off for Spring break so it'd be a nice vacation after mostly only Disney the past couple of years. 

I'm noticing RCI, through DVC, has the following available right now:
Wyndham Branson at the Falls
The Falls Village
Palace View by Spinnaker
French Quarter
plus a few others that don't look as nice to me.

Are any of these better or worse then the others? Should I buy now or will the price go down, from what it currently is, and is it safe to wait until they might hit last minute vacations?
This would be my first time using RCI and a non-Disney timeshare since the early 2000's so help is certainly appreciated.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 10, 2018)

French Quarter doesn’t have an indoor pool.


----------

